# Random torts



## tortadise (Mar 24, 2015)

Just some random snaps of a few of the torts.
f1 forsteni growing quiet nicely. These guys are starting to ram at each other so get there own new digs this summer.


George(Kinixys erosa) laying claim to Thelma, after a rain storm in the greenhouse.


Kinixys homeana enjoying a mushroom.


Kinixys Lobatsiana making his mushroom disappear and eyeing the greens.


Heosemys spinosa enjoying her mushroom and a photogenic female she is too. Very well established female. Robust personality.


----------



## gingerbee (Mar 24, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Just some random snaps of a few of the torts.
> f1 forsteni growing quiet nicely. These guys are starting to ram at each other so get there own new digs this summer.
> View attachment 123186
> 
> ...


Nice!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

